# Where to find a delisted company's historical prices?



## liyun0201 (25 October 2007)

Hi all,

ANZ takeovered E-Trade in May, I am doing a prject regard this, and E-Trade was delisted in July.

Could any one can tell me where to find E-Trade's historical prices?

I've tried ASX and yahoo finance, but no luck...

E-Trade's code: ETR

Any help would be appreciated.

Yun


----------



## krisbarry (25 October 2007)

Try this it may help

http://www.delisted.com.au/


----------



## buggalug (25 October 2007)

http://www.float.com.au/download/ETR.txt


----------

